# Australian Documents Authentication



## ftag (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi All, 

I just went through the process of Getting my Education Certificates + Birth Certificate of my daughter (Origincals + 3 copies for each document ) Notarized by Notary public and got them authticated with Department of Foreign Affairs too. I need to know should i just send the photocopy of all the above listed document to UAE emabassy to get them legalised or should i send the original only for legalisations. I am only asking as UAE Embassy is charging 60 $ for each document. 

Thanks for your help in advance
Kind Regards, 
Ftag


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Authentication at UAE embassy*

Hope this helps..
Here's what I did: Simply send the bound set of certified copy documents (and the Notary Lawyer who did ours bound them for us), for Authentication to the UAE Embassy. DFAT charge AUD20 for autentication, but UAE embassy will charge AUD60 for each document - even though it is bound as one. DONT SEND ORIGINALS.

I just went through the process of Getting my Education Certificates + Birth Certificate of my daughter (Origincals + 3 copies for each document ) Notarized by Notary public and got them authticated with Department of Foreign Affairs too. I need to know should i just send the photocopy of all the above listed document to UAE emabassy to get them legalised or should i send the original only for legalisations. I am only asking as UAE Embassy is charging 60 $ for each document. 

Thanks for your help in advance
Kind Regards, 
Ftag[/QUOTE]


----------

